# What to make of this odd cedar?



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 7, 2010)

What say you?


----------



## deeker (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like it grew on the top of a steep hillside. Lots of wind.

Carve a raccoon, maybe?


----------



## kelseyboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Fish in a flowing stream,
like salmon.


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 14, 2010)

deeker said:


> Looks like it grew on the top of a steep hillside. Lots of wind.



Dang, you are good... 

Ended up making a bench out of it. The more I cut into it, I realied that it was just a bunch of cedars clustered together. they fell apart.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 14, 2010)

68MUDSTUD said:


> Dang, you are good...
> 
> Ended up making a bench out of it. The more I cut into it, I realied that it was just a bunch of cedars clustered together. they fell apart.



Any Pics?


----------



## Ljute (Jan 14, 2010)

kelseyboy said:


> Fish in a flowing stream,
> like salmon.



Your haiku needs work.


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 20, 2010)

How much do you guys think I could get out of this?


----------



## 68MUDSTUD (Jan 21, 2010)

noone?


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 26, 2010)

sweet bench man, i think it came out great
how do you get it so clean before you put the stain on it?


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*The one that didn't fall apart...*

Before the problem with the first piece was reveiled, I would have said the same as the second piece you posted...both would make nice mantle-piece clocks. We have one like that in the works...not cedar, but quite nice looking...will have to post a picture of it soon.


----------



## chubz (Mar 23, 2010)

ive seen hundreds of those cattle or horse scratching post twists them all up like that


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE!!! REP! well done. I did not even think of a bench.


----------



## ShoerFast (Mar 23, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> NICE!!! REP! well done. I did not even think of a bench.





chubz said:


> ive seen hundreds of those cattle or horse scratching post twists them all up like that





TreeTarget said:


> Before the problem with the first piece was reveiled, I would have said the same as the second piece you posted...both would make nice mantle-piece clocks. We have one like that in the works...not cedar, but quite nice looking...will have to post a picture of it soon.





68MUDSTUD said:


> noone?





lumberjackchef said:


> Any Pics?



+1 Gotcha(s)  

First glance it looked like there was one of these in er? 






Or you get the idea with the flowing tail. 

Nice bench!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 23, 2010)

Ljute said:


> Your haiku needs work.



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Apr 6, 2010)

kelseyboy said:


> Fish in a flowing stream,
> like salmon.



I see a jumping salmon and a breaking wave.


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 19, 2010)

Salmon idea is great, as a bench it looks great also!!!!!


----------

